# Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013 - Das FINALE!!!



## Walt (11 Juli 2013)

*DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2013 - Das Finale!!! *

*Folgende 20 Darstellerinnen die in deutschen Soaps mitspielen, bwz. im Jahr 2013 in Soaps mitgespielt haben, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2013 qualifiziert:*

Reihenfolge alphabetisch nach Vornamen (in Klammern der Rollenname)

1. Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann) - Alles was zählt

2. Ania Niedick (Isabelle Reichenbach) - AWZ

3. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer) - GZST

4. Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann) - Unter uns

5. Christina Simoneit (Sarah Wendt) - Unter uns

6. Cosima Viola ( Jaqueline Aichinger) - Lindenstraße

7. Diane Willems (Dana Wolf) - VL

8. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilli Seefeld) - GZSZ

9. Isabell Horn (Pia Koch) - GZSZ

10. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming) - GZSZ

11. Katharina Woschek ( Zoé Laffort) - AWZ

12. Kim-Sarah Brandts ( Jule Jansen) - Rote Rosen

13. Lucy Scherer (Marlene Schweitzer) - Sturm der Liebe

14. Marylu-Saskia Poolman (Anna Weigel) - Unter uns

15. Melanie Kogler (Marlene von Lahnstein) - VL

16. Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf) - VL

17. Senta Sofoa Delliponti (Tanja Seefeld) - GZSZ

18. Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgül) - GZSZ

19. Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter) - VL

20. Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland) - Unter Uns


Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutschlands soap-girl 2013 - das finale!!!*

Große Bitte an einem Admin: Bitte diese Abstimmung wieder oben anpinnen. Die Vorentscheidungsgruppen brauchen nicht mehr angepinnt zu sein! Danke

P.S.: Wenn es technisch möglich ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr in der Überschrift Soap-Girl und Finale in Großbuchstaben abändert. Is mir leider durchgerutscht und kann von mir nicht geändert werden!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## StefanKa (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Deutschlands soap-girl 2013 - das finale!!!*

*Iris Mareike Steen!* :WOW:


----------



## Halvar1 (11 Juli 2013)

_Marylu-Saskia Poolman_


----------



## Walt (12 Juli 2013)

Hier könnt ihr euch die zur Wahl stehenden Soap-Girls ansehen:

1.	Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann) - AWZ






2. Ania Niedick (Isabelle Reichenbach) – AWZ





3. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer) – GZSZ





4. Barbara Prakopenka (Kira Beckmann) - Unter uns





5. Christina Simoneit (Sarah Wendt) - Unter uns





6. Cosima Viola ( Jaqueline Aichinger) - Lindenstraße





7. Diane Willems (Dana Wolf) – VL





8. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilli Seefeld) – GZSZ





9. Isabell Horn (Pia Koch) – GZSZ





10. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming) – GZSZ





11. Katharina Woschek ( Zoé Laffort) – AWZ





12. Kim-Sarah Brandts ( Jule Jansen) - Rote Rosen





13. Lucy Scherer (Marlene Schweitzer) - Sturm der Liebe





14. Marylu-Saskia Poolman (Anna Weigel) - Unter uns





15. Melanie Kogler (Marlene von Lahnstein) – VL





16. Nicole Mieth (Kim Wolf) – VL





17. Senta Sofia Delliponti (Tanja Seefeld) - GZSZ





18. Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgül) - GZSZ





19. Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter) – VL





20. Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland) - Unter Uns


----------



## Walt (12 Juli 2013)

*Bitte votet! 

Kurz vor Weihnachten wird das Endergebnis bekanntgegeben.

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## kienzer (12 Juli 2013)

ich entscheide mich für anne menden


----------



## Quick Nick (16 Juli 2013)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Don Sven (26 Juli 2013)

*Einfach der Hammer: IRIS MAREIKE STEEN!*


----------



## Backed (11 Aug. 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist eine Mehrfachwahl möglich oder? :thumbup:

Somit:

Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgül) - GZSZ


 

und

Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming) – GZSZ


 

Danke,


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

...ich sollte doch öfter Soaps im Mute-Modus nebenher laufen lassen...


----------



## Walt (12 Aug. 2013)

Backed schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist eine Mehrfachwahl möglich oder? :thumbup:
> 
> Somit:
> 
> ...



Ja klar, Mehrfachauswahl ist möglich... und ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Umfrage noch mehr angenommen wird, auch mal Freunde, Bekannte uns anderer CB-User mal drauf schauen und einfach die netten Pics genießen und voten... voten.... voten..

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Anakin (21 Aug. 2013)

Meine Stimmen gehen an Anna-Katharina Samsel und Janina Uhse


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2013)

wann ist die Umfrage denn beendet?


----------



## congo64 (21 Aug. 2013)

erledigt


----------



## Walt (22 Aug. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> wann ist die Umfrage denn beendet?



Die Umfrage ist eine Jahresumfrage und endet am 21.12.2013 um 15:14 Uhr!

Es ist also reichlich Zeit, dass sich noch sehr viele beteiligen können. In den vergangenen Jahren gab es immer deutlich mehr als 100 User, die sich an der Umfrage beteiligten.

In diesem Jahr ist also noch reichlich Luft nach oben.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Fargos (2 Sep. 2013)

Eindeutig Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (12 Sep. 2013)

*Wer votet hier als Nummer 100?

Ich bin gespannt.

Meine Favoritinnen:

1. Iris Mareike Steen
2. Melanie Kogler
3. Diane Willems

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Sehr GZSZ-dominierend

1. Isabell Horn
2. Janina Uhse
3. Iris Mareike-Steen


----------



## Walt (13 Sep. 2013)

*100(!) Abstimmende!

Danke und weiter gehts.... voten voten voten bis kurz vor Weihnachten.

Danke!

Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Walt (22 Nov. 2013)

*VOTEN, VOTEN, VOTEN!!! Nur noch 29 Tage!!!*

Nur noch 29 Tage, dann steht fest, wer Deutschland Soap-Girl des Jahres 2013 wird.

Im Moment zeichnet sich ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen Sila Sahin (34 Stimmen) und Janina Uhse (33 Stimmen) ab.

Aber auch Iris-Mareike Steen und Isabell Horn liegen noch gut im Rennen.

Wer bekommt Gold, Silber und Bronze?

Meine Favoritinnen:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Janina Uhse





3. Melanie Kogler






Bitte macht alle mit, es ist sehr spannend!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (1 Dez. 2013)

*Nur noch 20 Tage Zeit! Schafft es Iris Mareike Steen noch auf Platz 3 - oder sogar weiter nach vorne?*






*Bitte mitvoten!
Gruß
Walt*


----------



## Sawyer12 (7 Dez. 2013)

*Platz 1 
Isabell Horn(liu) *



 

*
Platz 2 
Janina Uhse *



 

*Platz 3 
Iris Mareike Steen*


----------



## Walt (10 Dez. 2013)

*Nur noch 11 Tage bis zur Entscheidung...

Wer wird siegen, die in Führung liegende Sila Sahin oder doch Janina Uhse? Beide trennen nur 5 Stimmen!

Stimmengleich auf der Zielgeraden im Kampf um Platz 3 Iris Mareike Steen und Isabel Horn.

Wer kommt noch in die Top 5?

Bitte macht mit! 

Abstimmern bis zum 21.12.2013!*

Meine Favoritin:

Iris Mareike Steen (rechts im Bild  )!


----------



## Walt (21 Dez. 2013)

*LETZTE !

JETZT ABSTIMMEN!!! NUR NOCH GUT 3 STUNDEN !!!


BITTE JETZT ABSTIMMEN!

MEINE FAVORITIN

IRIS MAREIKE STEEN!*


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2013)

*Sila sahin ist deutschlands soap-girl 2013*

*Titel aus 2012 verteidigt: 

SILA SAHIN IST AUCH DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2013. 

Auch Janina Uhse behauptet ihren zweiten Platz. 

Iris Mareike Steen verbessert sich von Platz 5 auf Platz 3!*

*Allen Celebboard-Usern vielen Dank fürs mitmachen. Hier sind Eure "TOP 5" des Jahres 2013:*

*1. Sila Sahin (44 Stimmen, 30,14%)*





*2. Janina Uhse (36 Stimmen, 24,66%)*





*3. Iris Mareike Steen (29 Stimmen, 19,86%)*





*4. Isabell Horn (27 Stimmen, 18,49%) *






*und gemeinsam auf Platz 5 mit jeweils 19 Stimmen (13,01%) kamen:*

*Anna-Katharina Samsel*





*Anne Menden*





und

*Diane Willems*





Gruß
Walt


----------



## congo64 (26 Dez. 2013)

Danke für deine Arbeit, Walt :thumbup:

Verdiente Siegerin :WOW:


----------

